# Solved: Sonic Activation Module on startup



## fishiTizy

I think this is the right thread, I jsut got a new computer and at startup this error thin happens every time, I have deleted it on add/remove programs and it just comes back every time. Its not a threat to my computer, but its annoying and i have to Ctrl Alt Del it every time. Any input on how I can remove this for good? Btw I don't have the CD it was pre- Installed from the factory, and im not even sure what it is, heres the pictures










After I hit Ok this error comes up and it just does the same thing over again









Any suggestions?


----------



## photolady

Did you also delete the folder in Program files? And check in msconfig/start up button and uncheck anything still running in there for Sonic. 

To get to msconfig, go to Start then Run. Type in msconfig and click ok. Then select the Start up tab. You'll have to restart your computer for changes to take affect.


----------



## fishiTizy

Thanks photolady I think i fixed it, It was under common files and I deleted the whole program. Thank ya =)) You guys on this site are very helpful i'll remember this:up:


----------



## only1deana

I'm having this very same problem! I tried to go into the system confi and I can't see anything having to do with sonic that is running??? Please help...


----------



## Potterybarn

Hi. I have the exact same problem. I have deleted everything associated with Sonic or those stupid MS files in the temp and in Common Files and Sonic directory. It still comes up. Help please.


----------



## stantley

Unistall all of these, you probably got most of them:

Sonic DLA
Sonic RecordNow!
Sonic Update Manager
Storage Guard


----------



## John Burns

fi****izy said:


> Any suggestions?


This isn't an answer to your question - just curious - what Visual Style are you using on your desktop - very nice for a darker one.


----------



## DebraBo

I have been having this same irritating problem. So I did some research and there was a suggestion to download the Update manager from install shield. It must have been missing on my computer. Once I downloaded it theses messages completely disappeared. You can download if for free at www.consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id+=Q111006


----------



## falcon31

hi,
i have had the problem for the past few months and it was very annoying.i have downloaded (update manager) from install shield as suggested by member debrabo, and now the problem is solved, thanks

i typed (sonic activation module) into google and came up with this site by chance and now i am a member.


----------



## Auris

Is the Url correct , I am having the same problems and tried to open the url but it wasn't found. Is there a specific title for the Update manager download when on the site. Thanks


----------



## Augie65

Download and install the Update Manager


----------



## falcon31

go to google. type installshield consumer central (then click on link to site)
click on the update service, then click on about the update service and then download


----------



## ITProNY

http://support.dell.com/support/top...8C96ECBF7ACFFE0401E0A55175126&c=us&l=en&s=bsd

Install Windows Clean Up Utility, and remove the Sonic items.


----------



## Auris

Thanks to all for the info, installshield cleared the problem once it was loaded.:up:


----------



## Augie65

You are very welcome.


----------



## Another Saffa

I just want to thank all of you guys for your advice on how to get rid of that sonic thingy that thing has been bugging me forever and I am greatful for your help! Starting up my computer is a pleasure again (however sad that might sound)  

Another Saffa


----------



## Nath216

Hi, i have downloaded from http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q111006 and it worked a treat. Thank you all very much for your help. I would however, love to know how fi****izy got that colour scheme. Thank you all again.


----------



## Karthikeyan K

1. Go to Start
2 Click on Run 
3. Type "Msconfig"
4. Go to "Startup" tab
5. Uncheck the "isupm" and "issch" box 
6. Restart the system and now it works !!!


----------



## aweet_lil_sis

I am also having the very same problem with my dell computer.I am running windows xp. I have read your posts but I am so computer duh I need help with the easiest way to fix this problem please.Thanks so much.


----------



## aweet_lil_sis

Hello everyone and thank you all so very much. I actually got it off my computer also.And as Another Saffa posted its a pleasure to start my computer again without looking at SONIC lol.. Thanks again so much. ( I think I may do a re-start lol )


----------



## cash8022

Thanks so much for all of the help! I have grumbled about this for a month. The download that was suggested worked!


----------



## peterry1977

Augie65, Thank you so much for this answer to a problem that has been irritating me for a couple weeks now. I was on Verizon DSL tech support (in INDIA) for at least two hours trying to get this fixed. I contacted them as this problem began after they updated my internet security suite. This site will definetly going in my favorites!


----------



## Augie65

You are very welcome.


----------



## nathox

Please Please help have had sonic activation module for ages . Have tried several of your ideas and not winning. Have windows xp home version. frustrated Aussie.


----------



## nathox

Hi, Re sonic activation module. I would like to thank the following (just name a few) Natha216,Karthikeyan K, Augie65, and many other helpful persons on this site, but I have tried your suggestions and not working. Please help this is driving me crazy. Not wanting to use my computer anymore.


----------



## Augie65

Have you tried the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility?
Just select any *Sonic* listings to be removed.
Read the instructions at the link, it explains exactly what the Microsoft Installer Cleanup Utility does and how to use it.


----------



## nathox

Thank-you to one and all for your help and wisdom. Problem solved.


----------



## whywearvans

Thanks so much Karthikeyan K
!

Sometimes the pc won't let you install any uninstallers. Msconfig is definitely the answer.


----------

